# 2018 Grouse Season Plans



## Mike da Carpenter

Sent you a PM Worm dunker.


----------



## Tomfive5

birdhntr said:


> I have a saying that goes like this.When people take a shot at a pheasant they shoot to quick then when grouse hunting they don't shoot quick enough.lol!


I miss pheasants when I don't think enough (Swing thru tail, body, head), I miss grouse because I think haha.


----------



## fivegunner

Worm Dunker said:


> With failing Heath and a old setter who has been run very hard at put away wet many times and in many states I would like to have a grouse camp. Maybe we can get some of the old members back. Don't care where or when but would prefer Grayling go places to camp free and lots of birds in a thirty mile ares


 Worm Dunker, I Think that would be a great thing if we could get a Grouse Camp going this year , I am like you this may be my last time to hunt, we all are getting older . I get a new knee it two weeks. I would sure like to meet some like minded people . PS. I have a new Brittany and she`s doing well.


----------



## Worm Dunker

fivegunner said:


> Worm Dunker, I Think that would be a great thing if we could get a Grouse Camp going this year , I am like you this may be my last time to hunt, we all are getting older . I get a new knee it two weeks. I would sure like to meet some like minded people . PS. I have a new Brittany and she`s doing well.


----------



## Worm Dunker

I hope so to there a hoot. I have 4 replacement knees my surgeon says I need to get rid of my setters. Today I found out I need a replacement left shoulder I told doctor I needed is as soon as possible due to grouse hunting. He said noway I will be able to hunt this fall. Didn't tell him I already have a shoot our the window permit. So I go in Monday. I checked my 410 double I don't think I can shoot the old 16 double. We can have it anywhere except for the UP. You guys can go to the UP but I won't.


----------



## Full_Draw_Killer

We've got a place on the west side between Cadillac & Manistee if anyone would like to join us... Just south of 55 - Irons is the town name. Will be up for almost every weekend from Spet 15 - Nov 15 for a few beers, good dogs, good times and hopefully a grouse or two mixed in. A deer is always an added bonus being in the APR zone


----------



## wirehair

We should create and App that let's members navigate to the nearest Michigan Sportsman's Grouse Camp Beer Cooler. I am in Cheboygan County and so I could cover that zone.


----------



## fivegunner

I would Like to share a fire with fellow Grouse Hunters . Maybe we could have one big camp . I sure would like to meet Worm Dunker and the rest of you guys







AT The 2018 Great Grouse Hunt!


----------



## Gamekeeper

I vote for a sense of mystery. Lovely pup by the way.

A couple guys coordinate a 3 day weekend via PM.
Then, after announcing the dates, ask for rsvp's with the only location info given, that it is to be held somewhere in X,Y, or Z counties.

On Wednesday of that week, send out a text or pM with the GPS coordinates of the rendezvous.

Add some style to the occasion. 

And, keep covert info in the dark for the purists.


----------



## Worm Dunker

Gamekeeper said:


> I vote for a sense of mystery. Lovely pup by the way.
> 
> A couple guys coordinate a 3 day weekend via PM.
> Then, after announcing the dates, ask for rsvp's with the only location info given, that it is to be held somewhere in X,Y, or Z counties.
> 
> On Wednesday of that week, send out a text or pM with the GPS coordinates of the rendezvous.
> 
> Add some style to the occasion.
> 
> And, keep covert info in the dark for the purists.


Sounds like a lot of good ideas. Myself I'm a tenter and need no power but some may and some maybe hotel only hunters. I have extra 10x20 two room with a screen room to cook in if somebody menee a tent. Keep the ideas coming.


----------



## fivegunner

I have a small camper, its old and ugly







but works well and keeps me off the ground.


----------



## setterpoint

my plans this year at least one day out of the week to hunt new places iv never hunted befour i know all want be productive but im sure i will find some new hot spots


----------



## Worm Dunker

I have a brand new tent still in the box but if it rains fivegumnner that look like the Tasmahall to me. This tread has been good to me from this one of the members boys get my small tent they can use for grouse camp and all my books. Today a RGS member looked over grouse collection and will pick up Friday. Nobody brought up food but I'm sure I can make something hot enough you'll be dragging your hind end in the grass say moming come on ice cream


----------



## NATTY BUMPO

Worm Dunker said:


> Sounds like a lot of good ideas. Myself I'm a tenter and need no power but some may and some maybe hotel only hunters. I have extra 10x20 two room with a screen room to cook in if somebody menee a tent. Keep the ideas coming.


 Wally ran a GREAT MS grouse camp a few years ago.


----------



## Worm Dunker

I was there if this happens I'll get ahold of him. He doesn't post much here anymore and I don't think he has any dog's that hunt anymore.like me age has caught up with his dogs too


----------



## Gamekeeper

You don't even have to be alive to attend these things. Somebody just has to bring the urn.

Pick a date.

Even an imperfect get together is better than none.
Time waits for no man.


----------



## Worm Dunker

That's up to the form to pick like I said I'm a follower not a leader. Last hunt I organized my buddy Wally (drwink) was the only person to show and it was my birthday
And with the luck I always have I feed fown and Rob another person who was been to grouse camp with me used my gun so I layed in field and got to see a great dog work followed by damn poor shooting


----------



## fivegunner

Gamekeeper said:


> You don't even have to be alive to attend these things. Somebody just has to bring the urn.
> 
> Pick a date.
> 
> Even an imperfect get together is better than none.
> Time waits for no man.


 Pick a date , well I like the weather in middle of October, but I am retired, can go anytime.


----------



## Wanabeflyfishn

Although not young anymore I’m kind of new to Grouse hunting. I used to hunt Pheasants mostly around home in Sanilac County. When their populations fell and finding places to hunt almost fewer in number I pretty much stopped bird hunting 10 years ago when my hunting dog died. I took up bow hunting but have found that my real love is hunting birds behind a dog. I’ve been researching breeders and breeds but am probably a year or two away from getting a pup. With that being said I would love to join a camp or 2. I’m not much of a cook but don’t mind washing dishes and I’m an expert at beer cooler guarding! 
I’m semi retired and can make it pretty much anytime as long as I can let my boss know a month or so ahead of time. Might even have to take a few hours and find a Trout stream to whip a fly around.


----------



## UPaquariest

I would be interested in joining a grouse camp. I am in my 30s and most of my buddies have a kid or 2 at home so getting them out to do some hunting is difficult at best. With work it can be hard to get away for more than a weekend but it there is an informal grouse camp in the lower I would love to donate beer/food/labor.


----------



## Worm Dunker

I haven't read all the back post's but only 4 or 5 signed up for camp. Not good when somebody volunteers for the work of putting this together.Like I said with my health I won't commit I've been sick in bed the last two days. I will be there if I can. To the good looking guy with setters if I make it I'll be the short fat guy with a bad limp and a good looking setter


----------



## Trophy Specialist

The Rifle River Rec. Area is close to where I live in Au Gres. Where are you planning on camping?


----------



## thegospelisgood

Trophy Specialist said:


> The Rifle River Rec. Area is close to where I live in Au Gres. Where are you planning on camping?


Rifle River Rec Campground is the current plan.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

thegospelisgood said:


> Rifle River Rec Campground is the current plan.


Grouse Haven - lots of history there


----------



## Gamekeeper

Hey, Waddayawant? I'm on shooting holiday in Scotland. I'm not online much.
Too busy stalking wee beasties, shooting grouse, hiking in the highlands, drinking whisky, and chasing bonny lasses.


----------



## Worm Dunker

Boy some really have it rough.Have fun


----------



## NEMichsportsman

Ill be watching the thread...I want to try to swing by to meet a few new faces. Wont be camping as I am already committed elsewhere.


----------



## Buddwiser

A few pics of a MS grouse camp circa 2005. I believe the 1st one is Worm Dunker getting ready to head out to do some hunting. We had a few of these camps starting around 2002 or so with 5 of us at the 1st one. There was Dr. Wink who started it all, Natty Bumpo who answered all the questions from me, a complete rookie grouse hunter, Fieldwalker, Ducks and Bucks whom I don't believe is active here anymore and myself. By the time of the last one, there was about 50 hunters and their dogs. Not sure why the camps died out but there was a few posters who vehemently disagreed with the concept of the camps and IMO it led to the end of them. I hope nothing like that happens again. Its a great way to meet new people and perhaps develop long lasting friendships.


----------



## Worm Dunker

Boy does that bring back fun memories. I was by myself with two dogs Wally was by himself with four dogs. I took out a new guy I can't remember his name but he had a Visula pup that didn't hunt and he asked due your dogs always hunt that good.I think one of the reasons the camps quit is the dog wars we had. I probably was the worse a fender. Now the guy I'm going to hook up with this fall has a short hair. Funny how things change


----------



## fivegunner

So can a person just show up, or do you have to put in ahead of time for a spot to camp?


----------



## Worm Dunker

I hope you can just show up because that's what I'm going to do


----------



## fivegunner

That sure would work for me , If I could get a address or location I could plug in to My GPS I think I could find it ,







I would spend 3 or 4 days up there


----------



## Trophy Specialist

How wcould anybody object to a bird camp? The only reason I'm not fired up is because my 14 year old dog is not doing well.


----------



## fivegunner

Sorry about your dog , I got a new Brittany From Bob at Dogwood Kennels , Can`t wait to get her on a Grouse


----------



## NATTY BUMPO

That's sure a typey looking Brittany pup , 'ya got there. Best of Luck to you both this fall.


----------



## Buddwiser

Trophy Specialist said:


> How wcould anybody object to a bird camp?


If memory serves me correctly, it had something to do with the number of those attending as the camps grew over the years from just a few to around 50. It was felt by a couple of people that the camps were ruining the hunting in the area we were using. As for the situation with your dog....at the time, my GSP was 14 1/2, couldn't move very well anymore so I didn't bring him to any of the camps but I met and hunted with some pretty nice people and their dogs. Give it a try. You may enjoy yourself immensely.


----------



## michiganmaniac

Can't wait, only another month really and the ms bird camp will be here. I will head down from marquette Thursday night after work and set up camp, so I can hit the woods all day Friday/Saturday and a bit Sunday morning.


----------



## wirehair

fivegunner said:


> Sorry about your dog , I got a new Brittany From Bob at Dogwood Kennels , Can`t wait to get her on a Grouse
> View attachment 328642


I think she is staring at a Grouse


----------



## Mark4486

I would like to stop by at your guys grouse camp can I have the time and place. I won’t be bringing my dog cause he is a wild hunter and probably make more frowns then flushes. But as somebody who learned how to hunt birds from reading articals I would love to talk with a few of you in person and hunt alongside if that’s alright.


----------



## EMU_Flyer

This sounds awesome! I'm planning on my 1st grouse hunt attempt this year and maybe this is how I should try it! I have a GWP that's a hunting fool too!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## michiganmaniac

This is all the info I have. We have the group site reserved for the nights of the 12th and 13th, so Friday and Saturday night. I didnt reserve Thursday night. I am coming up Thursday night but will probably just stay at the regular campground. Unless there is a lot of interest for Thursdaynight, then we can get the group site for then as well. There is no electricity, but there are pit toilets at the group site. Fire rings, horseshoe stakes, picnic tables etc are there. The current reservation accommodates up to 30 people. It was $140 for 2 nights so whoever is coming can just give me the GPS coordinates to their best grouse spot and we will call it even.


----------



## Mark4486

michiganmaniac said:


> This is all the info I have. We have the group site reserved for the nights of the 12th and 13th, so Friday and Saturday night. I didnt reserve Thursday night. I am coming up Thursday night but will probably just stay at the regular campground. Unless there is a lot of interest for Thursdaynight, then we can get the group site for then as well. There is no electricity, but there are pit toilets at the group site. Fire rings, horseshoe stakes, picnic tables etc are there. The current reservation accommodates up to 30 people. It was $140 for 2 nights so whoever is coming can just give me the GPS coordinates to their best grouse spot and we will call it even.


The only coordinates I can give you is to a waste of time. So let me know what you drink.


----------



## Worm Dunker

Michiganmanic thank you for setting this up for us


----------

